# I'm New and have a question



## beaverguy (Feb 22, 2016)

First I'd like to say Hello to all members. I have a question for my 2840 John Deere tractor. I need a complete new positive battery cable that attaches to both batteries. It would be greatly appreciated if someone could tell me where on line I could find one. 
Thank you Bye


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello beaverguy,

It's great to have new visitors to the tractor forum. Welcome aboard.

Do you happen to know the part number for the cable you are looking for? I noticed on ebay that some sellers reference the part number only and do not tell what tractors a given cable fits. I think also that a search of the internet for a P/N will locate the cable you are looking for.

In searching the internet, I was surprised to see the large number of battery cables available for JD tractors. Unfortunately, your tractor wasn't listed. Three companies that came up immediately:
1) The Brillman Company.
2) Hamilton Bobs
3) The Green Part Store

My GUESS is that the Brillman Company or Hamiltonbobs company can make a cable for you, if they don't have in stock.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello Beaverguy.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us...we all like pics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems to be part number AL35591
http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt
Should give you a start.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On ebay, this pops up. Has the dimensions....... http://www.ebay.com/itm/F294336-JOH...310568?hash=item542513d8e8:g:eG8AAOSwN81WC98c


----------

